# What comes in the NREMT certification packet?



## EMTBeau (May 23, 2012)

So I am a new member to EMTLIFE, obviously. I've read a lot of threads as a non member but I wasn't able to find an answer to my question. I even tried searching for my question first but I got zero results. I just want to know what comes in the packet they are sending me, apart from my certificate. I've heard they send patches and numerous things but I would like to know from someone who has first hand knowledge. I took the EMT-B test yesterday, ended at 70 questions, and got my results stating I passed at 5:00am this morning.  Just thought I'd share that considering a lot of people ask on other threads.
Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 23, 2012)

I got a patch (that I lost :glare, my cert, and some reading material. There's also an order form in there, so I guess I could order myself another patch.


----------



## EMTBeau (May 23, 2012)

Awesome, Thank You.


----------



## Martyn (May 23, 2012)

As above, and well done


----------



## EMTBeau (May 23, 2012)

Thank You, Martyn.
The test was nothing like people said it would be. I didn't find it hard at all but I was nervous nonetheless.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 24, 2012)

EMTBeau said:


> Thank You, Martyn.
> The test was nothing like people said it would be. I didn't find it hard at all but I was nervous nonetheless.



It was the same way for me. Congratz on successfully passing it. Hopefully you'll have an easy time finding employment!


----------



## EMTBeau (May 24, 2012)

Thanks TB. Unfortunately all the jobs have been filled with the surge of new EMT graduates. I may just volunteer until a job opens up.


----------

